# [OT] Una volta prendevo in giro ma...

## koma

Ragazzi mi chiedevo quanti di voi prima di passare a gentoo prendevano in giro linux/gentoo e ora ci si sono ammorbati e o innamorati?

Ad esempio Marco (non specifico meglio il nick)   :Twisted Evil:  mi prendeva per i fondelli dicendo linux incasinato di qua gentoo incasinata di la meglio windows etc etc.. con quale risultato? Ormai mi sembra bell'innamorato di questa fantastica distro   :Cool:   personalmente su linux non sono MAI stato scettico da quando l'ho conosciuto come alternativa nn l'ho mai mollata.. ma chissà quanti tra di noi sono miscredenti.. fatevi avanti.. non mordo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## shanghai

Io non lo conoscevo prima di vederlo all'università. Non è stato amore a prima vista, ma curiosità.

(Ehi, fa rima!)

----------

## Panda

Mai preso in giro linux, nemmeno quando ero su winzozz. Mi piace ricordare una sola cosa: un giorno mio cugino mi parlo' di questo OS libero dove ognuno dava il suo contributo per migliorarlo da tutte le parti del mondo. Da quel giorno rimasi con la pulce in testa, e sapevo che prima o poi lo avrei provato. Dopo che un giorno persi tutto l'hard disk nessun file mi teneva legato ad usare winzozz capii che era arrivato il momento di scegliere: o la pillola blu o la pillola rossa  :Cool: 

Ringrazio la Mandrake (che molti sboroni prendono in giro).

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Io non ho mai preso in giro linux anche perche' non l'avevo mai provato.

 *Quote:*   

> Ringrazio la Mandrake (che molti sboroni prendono in giro).

 

sottoscrivo

----------

## Danilo

Riso su linux no.

Depressione al primo tentativo di installazione si: con il mio scarso inglese di allora avevo capito che l'fdisk permettesse di ripartizionare senza perdere i dati...  :Sad:  Pero' avevo decico di installare una un slack  :Cool: 

Erano i tempi del win 98...

Poi fintanto che ho usato Mandrake, se non ci fosse bisognerebbe inventarla (emh mi sa che questa frase e' gia' stata detta...  :Wink:  ) sorridevo verso i debianisti che, per sentito dire, ricompilavano ogni cosa...

Ma deriso proprio no...

Ora sorrido a chi usa win ed ogni tanto mi si chiede: ma a te internet (Explorer) come va?

----------

## kandalf

io ricordo che la prima volta ho visto un servizio a tmc su linux...quando ancora era sconosciuto...parlavano di un sistema per gente esperta, alternativo a win e frutto di collaborazione di utenti da tutto il mondo...ho capito subito che dovevo provarlo...ma nn ero affatto esperto, avevo sempre il pc incasinato con win98...  :Sad: 

poi ho provato madeinlinux....uno schifo...  :Sad: 

poi ho usato mandrake molto carina...poi al momento di comprare il pc nuovo ho iniziato a usarlo...poi sono passato a debian e poi a gentoo

----------

## n3m0

Mai.

Ho sempre bestemmiato contro i sistemi microsoft (per la loro pessima qualità, ancor peggio ai tempi di Win9x) quando ancora non sapevo che cosa fosse l'open source, linux, e compagnia bella.

Poi conosco il sistema Linux, e paf!, la mia mente s'illumina...

Novità, curiosità e libertà insieme sono una miscela esplosiva per il sottoscritto! Il risultato? Non ho macchine dove non vi sia SOLO Linux installato.

----------

## Sasdo

io ho conosciuto linux all'università, prima sapevo cosa fosse, sentivo di voci che dicevano che era molto meglio di Win, ma io, non avendolo mai provato e andando per sentito dire, dicevo che era una OS che non poteva avere futuro, troppo complesso, troppo da smanettoni.

In più nei primi giorni di università conosco il popolo debian, spocchioso e saccente (IMHO, e soprattutto, non credo che siano tutti così, ma quelli che ho conosciuto all'università sì. gente troppo "tarata" coi copriocchi... veramente insopportabile), che ancor di più mi ha fatto apprezzare il caro Windows.

Infine, per curiosità e per amore delle sfide (avevo sentito dire che installare debian era impossibile per uno che non conosceva linux) mi piglio giù la Debian Woody e la installo al primo tentativo (non avevo mai usato linux, ma non ci vuole molto a capire come funziona e Google è ancora il migliore amico dell'uomo...).

Comunque vedo Linux. E continuo ancora a pensarla come prima: che schifo. Arretrato, lento, brutto, complicato.

Passo a una Mandrake per 3 giorni. La reputo uguale a Windows, ma schifida....

Infine Gentoo... e qui mi son ricreduto su tutto: veloce, affidabile, potente, versatile e grazie alle numerosissime guide, semplice e didattica.

Chiedo perdono per lo sproloquio...

... e ringrazio ancora una volta la Gentoo e tutte le persone che ci stanno dietro...

il Sasdo

----------

## Raffo

io dicevo sempre che "fichè win98 nn mi darà problemi lo continuerò ad usare"...nel giro di una settimana mi sono trovato a scaricare le iso di mandrake, alla quale devo molto...mi è servita a capire che windows fa troppo schifo, più di quanto immaginavo e che mandrake nn è proprio troppo migliore....poi (da un mese e mezzo) il mio amore, gentoo  :Smile: 

----------

## theRealMorpheu5

No, mai deriso, sempre guardato con interesse.

L'ho conosciuto in prima itis grazie ad un amico che mi invitò ad installare Corel Linux basata su Debian e lì fu amore a prima vista per KDE.

Non ricordo se provai qualcos'altro ma ricordo che installai la Mandrake 7 e lì fu amore per la Mandrake che seguii fino alla disfatta della 9.2 quando finalmente decisi di tentare il tutto per tutto e mettere Gentoo.

Ora mi rendo conto che per il *mio* lavoro quotidiano Linux pone dei seri limiti però per tutto quel che non concerne la grafica pittorica e la musica lo uso  :Smile: 

----------

## X-Drum

uso linux dalla fine del '98 e nn l'ho mai deriso o "offeso" anche allora quando per far andare una RH bisognava patchare mezzo sistema e fare i salti mortali, la stabilità e le soddisfazioni c'erano, anche se moooolto era ancora da fare...

----------

## X-Drum

 *theRealMorpheu5 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ora mi rendo conto che per il *mio* lavoro quotidiano Linux pone dei seri limiti però per tutto quel che non concerne la grafica pittorica e la musica lo uso 

 

ah si? che fa idi preciso snocciola due esempi

----------

## Jecko_Hee

Non avavo mai sentito parlare di linux, poi un giorno il mitico prof. Luchins (fedeli e ceppus sanno di chi parlo) ci ha spiegato molto brevemente Linux, incuriosito ho comprato una Suse 7.3 (o 6.3 bho? non ricordo), ma non sono riuscito a configurare X e ho  lasciato perdere completamente Linux.

In seguito, alla scuola superiore ho cominciato a lavorare su Solaris e ho capito la bellezza e la potenza di una shell unix  :Smile: , e grazie a Fedeliallalinea che mi ha installato Gentoo ho cominciato ad amare linux.

Purtroppo avevo una ram bacata(ma non lo sapevo)  e mi dava sempre errori compilando, ma ormai mi ero innamorato di linux, così ho installato una RedHat e  solo circa un anno dopo sono tornato a gentoo e non l'ho più lasciato  :Very Happy: 

P.S. ma non l'ho mai preso in giro   :Very Happy: 

----------

## theRealMorpheu5

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> ah si? che fa idi preciso snocciola due esempi

 

Grafica pittorica, illustrazione, fumetto (Photoshop), composizione MIDI (Cakewalk) e registrazione, missaggio, post-processamento ed editing multitraccia (CoolEdit e Audacity che ok che Audacity c'è per Linux ma non basta  :Smile:  )Last edited by theRealMorpheu5 on Tue Jul 06, 2004 9:31 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## shanghai

Hm... bé, per la grafica sono daccordo. Il buon GIMP batte di diverse lunghezze per velocità il compare closed, ma manca di alcune funzionalità importantissime proprio per il fotoritocco (le modalità di colore LAB e CMYK per esempio, insostituibili). Si dice che le implementeranno in futuro, nel frattempo per chi lavora in quel modo GIMP è scomodo...

Perché però "grafica pittorica" (semmai artistica  :Smile:  )?

E musica?

---EDIT----

Post contemporaneo  :Smile: 

----------

## silian87

shanghai: ti stai riferendo a gimp-2, spero, perche', anche se instabile contiene molte nuove funzionalita'. Se ti sei accorto che stavi parlando del 1.x controlla il 2, vedrai quanti miglioramenti, a partire dell'interfaccia in gtk2.

----------

## marco86

Bene, ecco chi è Marco al quale KOMA fa riferimento, ma non ha precisato una cosa, che io non prendevo in giro Linux. non lo conoscevo per niente, ma proprio zero, anche a scuola, le poche volte che l'abbiamo usato, non ho mai ricavato gran che, e come Koma potrà confermare, quando aravamo vicini di PC, quando si trattava di fare dei piccoli script io copiavo da lui, e io mi dedicavo solo alla parte di programmazione in C++, perchè oltre a compilare non cambiava il linguaggio rispetto al Borland

 *Koma wrote:*   

> Ormai mi sembra bell'innamorato di questa fantastica distro

 

su questo hai perfettamente ragione, mi piace un casino, infatti a a casa ho direttamente solo più gentoo, ho staccato l'HD con i miei 2 Winzoz proprio per essere obbligato a fare tutto quello che devoi direttamente su Gentoo, e quando non riesco, in questo forum trovo sempre un valido supporto!

tornando a questa frase

 *Koma wrote:*   

> mi prendeva per i fondelli dicendo linux incasinato di qua gentoo incasinata di la meglio windows etc etc

 

l'hai detto tu, io prendevo in giro te, non linux, ma il tuo modo di fare con i pc, nega che in tutto l'anno non hai passato il 60% delle mattine a dormire con la testa sul banco e lo zaino come cuscino! e quando io da buon bastardo dal fondo della classe ti tiravo qualcosa addosso per svegliarti, tu cosa mi dicevi? che avevi sonno xk avevi passato la notte davanti a Gentoo per risolvere dei problemi, e io che non capivo nulla di linux ti dicevo, per quello che lo uso io, non avrei mai testa di passare la notte a ricompilare mezzo mondo, finche va winzoz bene, poi quando non va più, prendo l'immagine di tutto il sistema e la rimetto su, e in 5 minuti ho un sistema pulito, con tutti i driver e basta!

adesso che ho avuto l'occasione di iniziare a usarlo, è vero, ho cambiato totalmente idea!

Cmq io le tue idee bene o male le ho sempre rispettate, infatti quanto in questa ditta mi hanno detto che volevano passare a linux, io ho subito detto, perfetto, mettiamo Gentoo, anche perchè di distro non ne conoscevo una, tantovaleva mettere su una che almeno ne conoscevo il nome!

Scusate la lunghezza del post, ma è per chiarire il discorso con Koma, e con tutti voi sempre pronti ad aiutarmi nei miei mille problemi!

GRAZIE ANCORA A TUTTI, anche a te KOMA, che mi hai fatto conoscere questa stupenda distro!

Ciao ciao

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

> Ad esempio Marco (non specifico meglio il nick)

 

 *Quote:*   

> marconordkapp

 

whahahahahhaha non specifico il nick! hhahaha guarda il nome e il nick... vuoi sapere cosa mk dice diff a riguardo? ecco:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> bash-2.05b$ diff 1 2
> 
> 1c1
> ...

 

whahaha pronto per una bella patch   :Very Happy:   :Laughing: 

----------

## marco86

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> bash-2.05b$ diff 1 2
> 
> 1c1
> 
> < marco
> ...

 

noooo, adesso tutti sanno il mio nome, che danno

 :Embarassed: 

----------

## Josuke

nemmeno io..mai preso in giru linux...spinto da curiosità e da un amico particolarmente bravo all'epoca..misi su slackware, e fu decisamente amore a prima vista   :Smile: 

----------

## marco86

Koma, ammetti le tue colpe! Ammetti davanti a tutto il forum che il tuo nick è KOMA, xk 6 sempre in stato vegetativo, dopo che passi la notte a smanettare (con il pc intendo  :Wink: )!

Come potevo prendere in giro una cosa di cui non sapevo neanche il nome? come? Eri tu l'o obiettivo delle battutine, non il buon GENTOO !

e poi non voglio fare i nomi, ma uno a caso....Marco! Sembri la prof di statistica quando voleva mettere 2 a chi non faceva i compiti, umh...prendiamo uno a caso....Marco, vieni!

 :Rolling Eyes:  Andrea, cosa mi combini...

----------

## koma

WHaHWAHwHaHWAHWHaHwa e dai  :Smile:  era un piccolo sfogo alla fine dopo un anno a sentirti sfottere avevo diritto a una piccola rivincita. Alla fine hai ragione ma non stavo sveglio tutta la notte a risolvere problemi con gentoo vabbeh quando ci vedremo ti spiegherò (cose + personali) in ogni caso sono contento di aver creato almeno un altro gentooiano.

----------

## !equilibrium

mai deriso o criticato Linux in vita mia...

la prima volta che l'ho usato era con un 486 DX 66 e ho installato Slackware 2.x (se non ricordo male era la 2.2); ho porconato, si ho bestemmiato per circa una ventina di giorni per far partire X11... ma quando finalmente vidi X11 rollare e il WM aprirmi le sue belle finestrelle ultra-scarne e piatte ho dichiarato amore eterno

con Gentoo poi ho potuto dare sfogo anche alla mia creatività, Gentoo non è solo una Distro e basta, è una forma d'arte (IMHO)

----------

## marco86

 *koma wrote:*   

> WHaHWAHwHaHWAHWHaHwa e dai  era un piccolo sfogo alla fine dopo un anno a sentirti sfottere avevo diritto a una piccola rivincita. Alla fine hai ragione ma non stavo sveglio tutta la notte a risolvere problemi con gentoo vabbeh quando ci vedremo ti spiegherò (cose + personali) in ogni caso sono contento di aver creato almeno un altro gentooiano.

 

io, continuo a ripetere che sfottevo te, non gentoo, a cosa mi attaccavo che e non lo avevo mai visto prima?

Cmq è vero, hai creato un nuovo Gentooniano, o cmq come vuoi definirmi!

Dai, come puoi non sfottere uno che si dimentica di prendersi la cartella, xk ha troppo sonno...?  :Laughing: 

----------

## theRealMorpheu5

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> shanghai: ti stai riferendo a gimp-2, spero, perche', anche se instabile contiene molte nuove funzionalita'. Se ti sei accorto che stavi parlando del 1.x controlla il 2, vedrai quanti miglioramenti, a partire dell'interfaccia in gtk2.

 

Non è questo il topic adatto e l'ho già detto in un altro topic: il 2 ha fatto un bel balzo in avanti ma stiamo ancora di parecchie misure indietro a Photoshop per esempio come notava shanghai gli spazi di colore. Fosse solo quello...

----------

## X-Drum

 *theRealMorpheu5 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Non è questo il topic adatto e l'ho già detto in un altro topic: il 2 ha fatto un bel balzo in avanti ma stiamo ancora di parecchie misure indietro a Photoshop per esempio come notava shanghai gli spazi di colore. Fosse solo quello...

 

piccola parentesi (questa discussione forse meriterebbe un topic a parte)

il discorso è interessante chi di voi lavora con il vettoriale? 

i "nostri" applicativi (sodipodi,scribus) come vanno rispetto ai noti illustrator, freehand? risentiamo anche li digrosse deficenze?

----------

## iridium103

in effetti, in passato ho denigrato Gentoo, ma da quando l'ho provata..è stato amore a prima vista.. e mi sono reso conto di aver trovato la mia distro definitiva ... 

In Gentoo i Trust

 :Razz: 

EDIT: da quando ho installato gentoo per la prima volta, con essa ho imparato una bordellata di cose, grazie anche alla sua comunità...

P.S.= dov'è il creatore di Gentoo che devo far erigere una statua in suo onore..  :Razz:   :Razz: 

----------

## makoomba

la prima volta che installai linux ( una redhat 4.0 ) alla fine ricordo di aver pensato "vabbè, ma adesso che kaiser ci faccio ??"

dopo qualche tempo, per lavoro, ho cominciato ad usarlo sul serio in ambito networking/server.

poi, un giorno di pioggia makoomba incontra gentoo per caso. . . . .

----------

## shev

[mod]

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> piccola parentesi (questa discussione forse meriterebbe un topic a parte)

 

Per tutti quelli che hanno aperto "piccole parentesi" in questo topic (ma vale anche per tutti gli altri topic): aprite nuovi topic, non parentesi. Si migliora la leggibilità, si ha maggior possibilità di scatenare l'interesse dei lettori e soprattutto si alleggerisce il lavoro ai moderatori  :Razz: 

Non fatevi scrupoli, meglio un topic nuovo cui rispondono massimo due persone che una parentesi OT in un topic che tratta tutt'altro. Quindi basta parentesi, usate il tasto "new topic" per soddisfare le vostre curiosità  :Smile: 

Grazie

[/mod]

----------

## Momentime

Beh, preso in giro no, è un'esagerazione.. diciamo che avevo già le idee chiare su come fosse la situazione al tempo (hmm roba tipo 6 anni fa, o comunque quando c'era caldera linux, o la versione 1 o quella 2)... mancava lilo (e c'era loadlin); c'era gnome 1.4 e kde 2 forse non ricordo... ed era una cosa storta! in compenso ho sempre disprezzato l'os della necrosoft.... 

avevo provato anche una redhat 6 ma non mi interessava... sono subito ritornato a windoze non avevo comunque necessità o volontà di rimanere bloccato su un sistema operativo a me ignoto.. (ugh considerate che ora ho quasi 17 anni, fatevi il conto di quando c'era la red hat 6.... a cara grazia che sono riuscito ad installare la caldera)

e ho sempre usato il sistema operativo blu finché non ho visto mdk 8.2 (o 8.1?) che era adatta alle mie necessità... ne è passato di tempo tra caldera e mdk, comunque non mi ero scoraggiato dalla prima esperienza... tutto funzionava bene, non avevo modem ne' altre cosuccie interessanti...

Poi ho notato l'esistenza di debian, ma non mi è piaciuto come esperimento... proprio per niente.. con programmi stantii (è così!!) faceva tutto pena, non avendo internet. Poi passo a mandrake 9, con un modem adsl michelangelo A-USB, non supportato =(... vabbé soffro per un po', cambio modem e distro (hamlet hdsl640, mdk 9.1) tutto fila liscio! da quel momento ho sempre avuto un linux nel computer. Poi ho provato debian, di nuovo, ma ho avuto io problemi, e non mi sono opposto tanto a superarli. 

Notare che ho sempre scopiazzato le distro di un mio amico (diciamo che è stato lui a farmi da guida su linux, mi ha dato le basi ecc. ecc.).... mi ha parlato di questa nuova distro che aveva installato, gentoo linux... non pensavo che fosse un gran che'.. però quando l'ho installata anche io... sono rimasto con quella e tutt'oggi uso gentoo... che spacca! intanto il mio amico ha provato freebsd (o era open? mizzega ma cosa fumerò mai?), ma questa volta ha cambiato os da solo... 

Gentoo Linux è il meglio. Un solo difetto: niente pacchetti precompilati.. altrimenti la installerei ovunque!

E ricordate: che lo sforzo sia con voi! (c'è di sicuro se avete letto *tutto* il post)

----------

## Dhaki

In effetti "preso in giro" é un termine un po pesante. Io sinceramente mi sono avvicinato al mondo di linux nel novembre del 2004, quando al liceo trovai un mattone, che altro non era che la guida di rh 6.0. La provai, ma niente internet, quindi mi scoraggiai.

Fino ad allora Linux era stata sempre una cosa remota, come strana. L'avevo già sentita nominare ma non sapevo cosa potessi aspettarmene.

Poi, un bel giorno, colpo di fulmine!! Stavo passeggiando per linux.html.it, quando i miei occhi incrociano il nome di Slackware. Amore a prima vista. La Slack mi ha avvicinato in modo tremendo al mondo dell'open source. Abbandonai blu profondo. Da allora (6 mesi) non lo degno di uno sguardo (magaari uno....).

Ed esattamente due mesi fa, ho cominciato la mia odissea. Dopo aver installato la Gentoo per ben 5 volte, funziona!! Devo ammettere che avevo sempre preso in giro un mio amico per la sua infatuazione per la Gentoo (che da queste parti non si vede...), ma da quando funziona, mi sono ricreduto.

Gentoo Rulez!! (sono anche quasi riuscito a convincere mio papà ad usare Gentoo!!!)

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *Momentime wrote:*   

> Gentoo Linux è il meglio. Un solo difetto: niente pacchetti precompilati.. altrimenti la installerei ovunque!

 Prova a dare un occhio all'opzione -B di emerge ed a un'altra USE flag che non ricordo che server a creare packages ogni volta che emergi un pacchetto

----------

## lopio

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Io non ho mai preso in giro linux anche perche' non l'avevo mai provato.
> 
>  *Quote:*   Ringrazio la Mandrake (che molti sboroni prendono in giro). 
> 
> sottoscrivo

 

anch'io visto che ho cominciato cosi'   :Embarassed:  poi mi son stufato e ho detto "proviamo questa gentoo"   :Laughing: 

----------

## =DvD=

Io prendevo in giro solo quello che gentoo in parte prende in giro (se si puo usare questa parola) delle altre distro: installavo e avevo un mare di cose tutte insieme, tutte come volevano loro, e dicevo: occ ( oh che ca...) e adesso da dove inizio?

Poi son passato due settimane (di sola installazione per la cronaca a LFS) poi il vuoto.

Non mi piaceva linux se era quello delle distro.

poi un mio amico mi fa vedere gentoo e mi si illuminano gli occhi, penso di averlo visto il pomeriggio, e averlo installato la sera!! (levando xp al volo, e c'ho pure perso della roba che mi ero dimenticato era sull'hd e non backuppata!!!)

----------

## Momentime

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

>  *Momentime wrote:*   Gentoo Linux è il meglio. Un solo difetto: niente pacchetti precompilati.. altrimenti la installerei ovunque! Prova a dare un occhio all'opzione -B di emerge ed a un'altra USE flag che non ricordo che server a creare packages ogni volta che emergi un pacchetto

 

hmmm no, non era quello che intendevo. Cioè sarebbe bello se ad esempio emerge --asd bibletime installasse il binario, al posto di scaricare i sources.. certo c'è grp, c'è anche qualche ebuild tipo openoffice-bin o mozilla-firefox-bin, ma sono pochi =( cioè non sono tutti "coraggiosi" (tra virgolette perché non è questione di coraggio ma quasi di voglia) al punto da fare emerge openoffice su un computer non troppo recente e con un 56k... se gentoo potesse essere distribuita anche in dvd (oppure in parecchi cd, come più piace all'utente) con dei pacchetti precompilati sarebbe il massimo...

"c'è anche grp" direte, ma non è tutta questa comodità.. potrebbe essere organizzato meglio, perché se io avessi urgente bisogno di avere un qualche programma (prendiamo X, che ci mette un po') e se non avessi tempo per compilarlo trovare fare emerge --precompiled-bin xfree (o --asdasdasd) sarebbe proprio stupendo --- risolverebbe quello che per una buona fetta degli utenti linux è un problema (o almeno parte di quelli che conosco io...)..

Io preferisco compilare da me, ma c'è caso e caso.. =)

----------

## federico

Non mi ritengo uno sborone ma la mandrakkia mi sta sulle palle. Perche' ? Perche' forgia un sacco di gente che PRESUME di conoscere linux quando poi alla fine dei conti se gli togli i due tool colorati ha finito di saper fare le cose.

----------

## randomaze

 *Momentime wrote:*   

> Cioè sarebbe bello se ad esempio emerge --asd bibletime installasse il binario, al posto di scaricare i sources.. 

 

Data l'estrema capacità di configurazione di gentoo (USE in primis, ma non solo) una cosa simile sarebbe ingestibile... a meno di non cocordare una serie di USE preimpostate ma a quel punto gentoo perderebbe molta della sua "diversità"...

----------

## federico

Sarebbe da ignorare chiaramente l'uso delle USE flags, insomma chi vuole mettere un binario chiaramente sta ripiegando su una cosa di seconda scelta (quantomeno nella filosofia gentoo)

----------

## randomaze

 *federico wrote:*   

> Sarebbe da ignorare chiaramente l'uso delle USE flags, insomma chi vuole mettere un binario chiaramente sta ripiegando su una cosa di seconda scelta (quantomeno nella filosofia gentoo)

 

Beh si, ma allora come tratteresti ad esempio apache e l'IPv6? lo installi comunque anche se nessuno dei programmi installati lo supporta?

E il programma il cui binario é stato compilato con la libreria versione x.y che andrebbe ricompilato per l'utente che ha installato la x+1.y-2?

La stessa GRP funziona come tale fino a che l'utente non ha la malaugurata idea di provare l'ebrezza dell'emerge sync.

IMHO si potrebbe certo migliorare una versione "solo binaria" di gentoo (magari metterndo su un "portage light" per gli aggiornamenti importanti) ma una versione ibrida sarebbe totalmente ingestibile

----------

## X-Drum

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Quindi basta parentesi, usate il tasto "new topic" per soddisfare le vostre curiosità 
> 
> Grazie
> 
> 

 

[et mode on]

Command Acknowledged!

[et mode off]

----------

## federico

@randomaze

La mia idea rispetto questa cosa serebbe inserire nella compilazione dei pacchetti precompilati una serie di use flag standard per tutti i precompilati gentoo e basati come librerie sulle ultime ritenute stabili...

A ben pensare poi diventerebbe pero' come un'altra distro che rimane in conflitto con gentoo... (senza far nomi, un pacco  :Smile:  )

----------

## Momentime

Non voglio neanche paragonare Gentoo con altre distro..

Sarebbe comunque la soluzione definitiva per le persone che vorrebbero Gentoo ma non possono per qualsiasi motivo stare a compilare tutto... comunque non credo che questo diventi di importanza fondamentale... effettivamente, a quanto dite, andrebbe contro la filosofia di libertà che sta dietro linux ma che soprattutto regge Gentoo... e poi si tratta sempre di qualcosa di non-primario!! 

Non credo che creerebbe tanti problemi, apparte quello che uniformerebbe parecchi pacchetti per quanto riguarda le USE flags... personalmente sono a posto così com'è... ma aprezzerei volentieri questa aggiunta (ripeto sarebbe una cosa secondaria!!)

Boh, comunque... le stage2 artigianali spaccano  :Cool: 

Ugh, concordo con il mio omonimo federico...

un tempo ero anche io come dici tu!   :Rolling Eyes: 

Ma con qualcosa bisogna sempre iniziare... credimi, non per tutti partire di colpo con gentoo è facile... tutto l'opposto.

Beh, non si può dormire per tutta la "vita"

----------

## Cazzantonio

Ringrazio anche io tantissimo la Mandrake, anche se la mia prima distro fu una vetusta redhat 5.

Prima di conoscere Gentoo comunque non riuscivo ad apprezzare veramente Linux, ne condividevo la filosofia ma lo trovavo ancora poco pratico per le esigenze di un desktop; lo usavo soprattutto in facoltà

Gentoo ha alcuni difetti minori e spero migliorabili nel breve termine:

-una gestione migliore del depclean

-una organizzazione più intuitiva delle dipendenze, tipo un tool grafico che ti visualizzi tutti i pacchetti installati, le dipendenze e le varie info sui pacchetti tutto insieme

-una descrizione dei pacchetti più esaustiva che non ti costringa ogni volta ad andare sull'omepage del pacchetto per vedere cos'è (quella attuale è molto stringata)

Tuttavia da quando ho Gentoo sul pc non ho più avviato windows (e tra un po lo formatto anche... mi occupa 5 giga su 120 a scrocco  :Laughing:   ). Amore a prima vista   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Samos87

Io no ho mai sfottuto Linux, pensavo fosse un sistema da Hacker (Nella mia vecchia concezione del termine era quello che entrava nei pc degli altri, leggeva le e-mail private, ecc...  :Embarassed:  )...

Un bel giorno da bel lameronzolo della chat di yahoo un mio amico mi dice che non riesce a sconnettere uno perché ha Linux  :Shocked:  ...

La tentazione di provare il sistema aumenta... 

Win Me nel frattempo era diventato inutilizzabile ed esigeva il solito formattone semestrale...

E qui penso... Mah... Visto che devo formattare, perché non provare un nuovo OS?

Le scelte ricadevano su Linux o Win$ XP... Al che mi dico... Win l'ho già... Provo Linux!

In men che non si dica le 3 iso di Mandrake 9.1rc_2 erano belle che masterizzate.

Inizio l'installazione... Da quel momento, fatto funzionare il maledetto modem USB ci sono state prima Debian ---> un maledetto mi é entrato nel pc  :Evil or Very Mad:  ,  per forza, avevo i servizi tutti attivi ed ero senza frewall... Poi Slack ---> Questa volta firewallata, ma per un esperimento con un HD... Sputtanata la tabella delle partizioni... Infine Gentoo ---> Funzionante dal 10 settembre 2003... Primo Login  :Very Happy: 

Ed ora regna sovrana anche sul Powerbook, mentre una Slack sul 486 fa da firewall per la lan  :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *Quote:*   

> da quando ho Gentoo sul pc non ho più avviato windows

 

Questo é uno dei benefici di Gentoo infatti appena uno pensa "mi serve questa cosa di windows faccio il reboot" subito si ricorda che prima di fare il reboot sarebbe meglio aspettare che kde finisca di compilare.... e 20 ore dopo non si ricorderà più cosa doveva fare in windows.

----------

## heXen

2 anni fa, quando andavo in palestra l'istruttore si era fatto il portatile ed era indeciso quale SO usare. Un cliente gli aveva installato in dual boot con windows una mandrake credo la 7 o la 8. Qualche settimana dopo ho incontrato questo tipo a una cena e mi aveva detto di avere linux e win98 in dual boot e altri pregi del pinguino, qualche giorno dopo ho deciso di andare in giro per edicole a cercare una mdk, ho comprato la 8.1, ho rifatto le partizioni, reinstallato windows (a cavolo, l'ho fatto reinstallare  :Mr. Green: ) ho bootato il cd della mdk e ho iniziato a installare ma non sapendo la nomenclatura dei dischi l'ho messa nella partizione sbagliata. Riporta il pc a rimettere windoz dato che io ero e sono tuttora incapace a reinstallare win98 (ma ora non mi frega   :Cool:  ) e aspetto un anno.

L'anno scorso ho comprato un pc nuovo (beh mica tanto) sul vecchio ho rimesso la mdk ma mi faceva vomitare, allora ho scaricato le iso di debian ma non riuscivo a installarla e ho optato per la knoppix, che ho tenuto fino a febbraio quando ho messo su debian sid fino a 15gg fa quando si è impastocchiata di brutto e ho installato la gentoo dallo stage1. Eccomi qui.

Non ho mai sfottuto linux, neanche quando sono stato una settimana senza pc perche quello scienziato doveva formattarmelo, con linux ho avuto modo di capirci veramente qualcosa di informatica dato che io stesso sono la dimostrazione vivente che si può usare windows (io per 5 anni) senza sapere come si boota, cosa sia un kernel o un FS.

Frequento lo scientifico, ovviamente a scuola win a manetta e di informatica fanno fare le cose dell'ECDL, ma che mi frega, vado a casa e accendo linux. Spero di continuare a usarlo anche all'uni

----------

## Momentime

 *heXen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Frequento lo scientifico, ovviamente a scuola win a manetta e di informatica fanno fare le cose dell'ECDL, ma che mi frega, vado a casa e accendo linux. Spero di continuare a usarlo anche all'uni

 

Anche io frequento lo scientifico... e abbiamo una stanza con un bel computer-pinguino; vabbé per ora c'è slackware... ma ci manca solo di convincere una persona, e così lo installiamo! =)

----------

## Momentime

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Beh si, ma allora come tratteresti ad esempio apache e l'IPv6? lo installi comunque anche se nessuno dei programmi installati lo supporta?
> 
> E il programma il cui binario é stato compilato con la libreria versione x.y che andrebbe ricompilato per l'utente che ha installato la x+1.y-2?

 

Beh ad esempio la mandrake si comporta in un bel modo per quanto riguarda i pacchetti: prendi kdebase, ad esempio: è diviso in almeno 7 parti. 

Si potrebbe fare anche così per gentoo, MA ci vorrebbe una squadra di sfigati che devono compilare pezzo per pezzo gli oltre 7000 pacchetti presenti nel portage tree..

----------

## federico

Me li vedo, schiavizzati e rinchiusi nel loro stanzino buio a guardare righe di compilazione tutti allucinati che controllano se sta andando tutto per il verso giusto...

Ehi cavoli, sembro io   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## effeuno

Ho cominciato con RedHat 4.1 e dopo 15 giorni ho portato in ufficio una rete con un "piccolo" server 4 client 286 + 1 client 486 133Mhz.

Caldera 1.1.

Ragazzi ...... bella avventura se penso che al titolare non ho fatto spendere una lira e mi sono divertito a sentire i commneti di chi diceva che i 286 erano da buttare.

Adesso...... Server con 2 processori......20 posti di lavoro.......10 stampanti....

tutto sotto Suse 8.0.

Ma a casa e sul mio client ho cominciato da poco meno di un mese con Gentoo.

Veramente un'altra cosa!!!

----------

## bandreabis

 *Quote:*   

> Non ho mai sfottuto linux, neanche quando sono stato una settimana senza pc perche quello scienziato doveva formattarmelo, con linux ho avuto modo di capirci veramente qualcosa di informatica dato che io stesso sono la dimostrazione vivente che si può usare windows (io per 5 anni) senza sapere come si boota, cosa sia un kernel o un FS.
> 
> 

 

Basti pensare che mi sono accorto per caso, seguendo il tecnico informatico che al lavoro reinstallava il server, che anche in WinXP ci sono /etc/hosts e simili... sono "soddisfazioni".

La mia primo distro Linux è stata MDK (7?) ma non mi aveva entusiasmato e alla fine l'ho rimossa perchè mi incasinavo con le varie dipendenze e gli aggiornamenti on-line... poi un giorno di due anni fa ho scoperto Gentoo (non ricordo come l'ho scoperta però   :Embarassed:  ), e dopo alterne conquiste e disfatte, da qualche mese il Geco mi fa compagnia al PC... MITICA! (anche se ultimamente ci sono stati problemi con udev e altre amenità in un'installazione da zero).

Non credo che mai Gentoo mi abbandonerà! Le voglio bene!

Andrea

----------

## akiross

Umm io ho iniziato con redhat, poi sono passato a gentoo e ne ho provate altre (suse, ubuntu, fedora ecc). Si bhe, gli RPM mi fanno schifo comunque, ma non per questo prendo in giro una distro... mai fatto a dire il vero. Solo windows (spesso) e macacos (a volte), ma solo perche' sono proprietari, e senza cattive intenzioni.

Ciauz

----------

## Spacerabbit

anche a me e' successo piu' o meno cosi'

----------

## randomaze

Un piccolo OT: nulla da dire su koma e i suoi post, ma come mai quest'ondata di restauri?

----------

## Diggs

Ho iniziato per curiosità   :Smile: 

Ho iniziato con Redhat e Mandrake...   :Very Happy: 

----------

## funkoolow

iniziato con mandrake, boh, circa un anno fa. dopo si e no un giorno, ho chiesto a uno con cui giocavo in rete e che sapevo linuxoso un aiuto, e questo immediato mi parte con un "lascia stare mandrake, prova la gentoo, ti aiuto io".

e se non mi avesse aiutato lui, nel senso che se non mi avesse fatto proprio tutto lui spiegandomi passo passo quello che succedeva (via ssh + wall!), non so quando mai sarei arrivato a sta mitica gentoo!

UN GRAZIE ALL'ORACOLO! e pure alla comunità che fa continuamente la sua parte!  :Wink: 

----------

## Apetrini

MI accorgo troppo poche volte di quanto sono legato a linux e a gentoo in particolare. Proprio in questi giorni sono stato a fare una rete in una azienda, rete di macchine windows ovviamente.

Alcuni pc erano anche win98, be devo dire che è piuttosto snervante passare da gentoo che da degli errori sensati con tanto di log e quant'altro a schermate BLU di windows, in presenza delle quali uno si trova di fronte all'infinito.... 

Sono sempre riuscito a rimettere a posto una macchina win, ma a quale prezzo? Se uno formatta è un conto, ma se tenta di riparare a mano mettendo le mani sul registro e sui vxd è meglio che si spari qualcosa di potente in vena prima....

Il problema principale di windows secondo me è la segnalazione degli errori.....

Veramente.... windows comincia sul serio a farmi troppo schifo, e questa cosa la dico con sincerità poiche io ero uno di quelli a cui non dispiaceva windows.

Che dire, io non ho mai preso in giro linux!! All'inizio ne ero un po' turbato perche all'epoca non riuscivo a installare bene slackware e poi vado in rete e leggo

```
bambino di 8 anni crea la sua distribuzione linux personalizzata
```

 Ci sono rimasto malissimo.....

Ora però sono contento di avere la possibilità di scelta e scelgo gentoo!!

----------

## xchris

sfottere chi usava linux?

a dire il vero mi sentivo in difetto ad usare l'altro S.O.

Ho cosi' preso la mia slackware da edicola e ho iniziato a smanettarci su.

Ma e' stato poi con RedHat che ho preso un po' di confidenza e mi ha permesso di usare il lisp. (mi serviva ahime')

Solo con Suse pero' sono avanzato da livello niubbo a livello mezzo-niubbo  :Smile: 

Poi debian mi ha affascinato per la carne fresca ogni giorni (leggi apt-get update) anche se ero su la matusalemmica woody.

Il giorno che ho trovato carne fresca,configurabilità estrema (leggi USEFLAGS) e un giusto compromesso tra stabilità ed aggiornamento ho messo tende fisse su Gentoo.

Ho provato altre distro tanto per non fossilizzarmi ma e' stato inutile ...  :Smile: 

----------

## RexRocker

Prendere in giro no sinceramente però arrivare al primo anno di università e rispondere Linux?? e che cos'è? e scoprire che esistono alternative a Windows e a Mac ci resti male  :Smile: 

E da li è iniziato tutto, Red Hat 6, Slack, Mandrake, tutti tentativi andati male, nel senso che usavo linux solo per i progetti di Università e poi tornavo su win.... poi un giorno ho deciso il cambio netto, ho messo Fedora e ho inziato pian piano a eliminare Win.

Fedora non mi soddifaceva e sono tornato a Slack, poi Debian e infine ho letto l'handbook di gentoo, provata e tenuta, non riesco a spostarmi ormai sono fossilizzato, BSD mi attira ma credo che non resisterei senza gentoo...

ciao

Rex

----------

## Flonaldo

Ma volete sapere qual'è la cosa piu sconvolgente!?? E' che sono pienamete cosciente del fatto che

per molti aspetti Linux/Gentoo fa davvero cag**e; Ma nonostante ciò non riesco a liberarmene...

Non posso giochicchiare! Java non va, devo smanettare per farla andare, kernel panic improvviso; chroot e via di nuovo, i fonts sono andati a farsi benedire, tutto è un continuo BETA ma...quanto è bello?!! DA MORIRE!

----------

## shogun_panda

 *Flonaldo wrote:*   

> Ma volete sapere qual'è la cosa piu sconvolgente!?? E' che sono pienamete cosciente del fatto che
> 
> per molti aspetti Linux/Gentoo fa davvero cag**e; Ma nonostante ciò non riesco a liberarmene...
> 
> Non posso giochicchiare! Java non va, devo smanettare per farla andare, kernel panic improvviso; chroot e via di nuovo, i fonts sono andati a farsi benedire, tutto è un continuo BETA ma...quanto è bello?!! DA MORIRE!

 

 :Very Happy:  Quoto in strapieno...  :Twisted Evil: 

Per quanto riguarda me, non ho mai preso in giro Linux e affini...Anzi ero sempre molto tentato di installarla...Ma purtroppo all'epoca (cioè un 5-6 anni fa) la mia vetusta Ati 3d Rage Pro AGP 2X non ne sapeva di far partire il buon XFree...E così tornai all'OS cattivo!

Dopo un pò ci ho riprovato, e così... Redhat 6, 7, 7.x, 8.x, Mandrake 7.x, 8.x, 9.x, 10.x (che è riuscita a bruciarmi 2 monitor), Slackware, Ubuntu etc...

Insomma ho provato di tutto...Fino a che 2 anni fa, non mi ricordo perchè, ho scoperto la Gentoo...e non mi sono più mosso!  :Very Happy: 

E sono già riuscito a convertire un pò di gente!  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *Flonaldo wrote:*   

> Ma volete sapere qual'è la cosa piu sconvolgente!?? E' che sono pienamete cosciente del fatto che
> 
> per molti aspetti Linux/Gentoo fa davvero cag**e; Ma nonostante ciò non riesco a liberarmene...
> 
> Non posso giochicchiare! Java non va, devo smanettare per farla andare, kernel panic improvviso; chroot e via di nuovo, i fonts sono andati a farsi benedire, tutto è un continuo BETA ma...quanto è bello?!! DA MORIRE!

 

 :Rolling Eyes:  Ehm, guarda che siamo nel 2005, mica nel 1995  :Laughing: 

----------

## xchris

sinceramente non mi sembrano dei pregi...

a meno che l'utilizzo del computer sia fine a se stesso.

Una persona che deve lavorarci potrebbe considerare queste tue "personali" opinioni poco rassicuranti.

Io non sono d'accordo cmq su questo aspetto di gentoo.

Gentoo ti permette di fare quello che ti passa per la testa... (anche ammazzarla..) ma questo non vuole dire che sia inaffidabile (come sembrerebbe dal post di flonaldo).

Diciamo che Gentoo e' la distro che meglio si recupera...

ma non quella che si spu...na prima.

Ovviamente IMHO

----------

## federico

Una cosa importante e' che l'utente linux sa utilizzare windows, e il contrario non e' sempre valido. L'utente win ha solo da imparare, perche' sebbene il suo sistema operativo sembri + semplice e + automatico (e su certi versi non posso dargli torto), il nostro ha potenzialita' che loro neanche si sono mai sognati (e si stanno sviluppando velocemente, perche' quando ho iniziato con redhat 5 non c'era 1/10 di quello che esiste oggi come supporto software/hardware e notorieta' presso i mass media).

----------

## xchris

io mi sono iscritto ad un corso per disimparare  :Very Happy:   :Laughing: 

un esorcismo praticamente...

----------

## Flonaldo

 *xchris wrote:*   

> sinceramente non mi sembrano dei pregi...
> 
> a meno che l'utilizzo del computer sia fine a se stesso.
> 
> Una persona che deve lavorarci potrebbe considerare queste tue "personali" opinioni poco rassicuranti.
> ...

 

Non fraintendermi,  :Shocked:   non volevo assolutamente criticare Gentoo, altrimenti se cosi fosse non starei qui a scriverti; Non stiamo nemmeno nel 1995 come diceva non ricordo chi ma era solo un modo per dire che la difficoltà(ovviamente varia da utente ad utente) con cui si installa qualcosa è direttamente proporzionata alla gratificazione che essa ti da nel momento in cui ci riesci! Mentre con Windows o Macintosh basta un click per fare tutto ed avere se non altro l'apparenza che tutto vada benissimo con Gentoo la questione è un pochino diversa specialmente se vai di fretta...Vi prego non fraintendetemi ancora!   :Rolling Eyes:  Amo Gentoo   :Razz: 

----------

## GuN_jAcK

Hehehehe la mia prima distro è stata la Mandrakka  :Razz:  Ammetto che ho iniziato per distinguermi... poi man mano mi ha affascinato il mondo Open Source... man mano sono passato a Debian... poi un giorno.. ho visto gentoo.. e le sue immenese possbilità.. amore a prima vista!

----------

## Trifaux666

Io ho iniziato a 15/16 anni ad usare linux. Da quando ho messo fastweb (e quindi da quando ho cominciato a navigare seriamente sulla rete con un abbonamento flat) ho contattato delle persone ( c'era anche xchris nel mucchio  :Smile:  ) alle quali ho detto che avevo un sacco di problemi col pc (intendendo che avevo problemi con linux).

Allora mi è stato spiegato che esistevano tante alternative e tempo mezza settimana ho letto i primi capitoli di "Appunti di informatica libera" e installai per la prima volta SuSE; ho provato tante altre distribuzioni da allora e alla fine sono approdato a gentoo: non ho mai smesso di usare linux, ho cancellato windows alla prima occasione.

Dopo aver scritto tutto questo, mi sembra ovvio che io non ho mai preso in giro chi usava altri sistemi operativi. Anzi, l'idea di usare qualcosa di alternativo a windows mi ha sempre intrigato molto

----------

## makoomba

bah, io credo di essere OT ... quando usavo solo ms-dos/win9x non conoscevo linux.

è da quando uso linux che ho cominciato a sfottere chi usa winzozz

----------

## xdarma

[totally OT] (moderatori? scusate  :-)

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Data l'estrema capacità di configurazione di gentoo (USE in primis, ma non solo) una cosa simile sarebbe ingestibile...  a meno di non concordare una serie di USE preimpostate
> 
> 

 

e ma appunto, non basterebbe definire dei "profili d'uso" ? tipo:

- niubbo_sonasega (ottimizzazioni -O1 -march=i386, USE flag piu' comuni)

- hecher_uannabi (ottimizzazione -O2 -pipe -march=your_cpu, USE=~arch)

- guru_reloaded (se ancora non sai cosa ti serve cosa vuoi da me?)

in fase di installazione poi selezioni: [ ] la solita minestra  [x] razione K [ ] oggi cucino io

poi la lista dei pacchetti "obbligatori" dovrebbe essere mantenuta solo per i profili più semplici, i binari generati ogni 1-3-6 mesi, ecc. ecc.

se non ricordo male (molto) tempo fa gentoo-onlus (ovvero gli organizzatori) raccoglieva feedback dagli utenti sulla configurazione adottata, previo assenso dell'utente all'invio di tali informazioni, quindi tale classificazione in profili dell'utente non dovrebbe essere impossibile.

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  ma a quel punto gentoo perderebbe molta della sua "diversità"...
> 
> 

 

finchè potrò decidere cosa e come... gentoo resterà la MIA gentoo   :-)

sei sicuro che sia un problema "tecnico" a tenere legata gentoo ai soli sorgenti?

magari mi sbaglio ma sembra una questione di "fighetteria": Noi siamo dei veri uomini e ci ricompiliamo tutto, Voi siete 'na massa di pecoroni point&click

comunque se hai degli esempi validi, esponili pure, magari riesco anche a seguire il filo del tuo ragionamento  :-)

xdarma

----------

## randomaze

 *xdarma wrote:*   

> [totally OT] (moderatori? scusate  

 

 :Question:  Cosa vuoi dire  :Question: 

 *Quote:*   

> comunque se hai degli esempi validi, esponili pure, magari riesco anche a seguire il filo del tuo ragionamento  

 

Se standardizzi USE e CFLAGS le possibilitá di scelta che offre gentoo rispetto alle altre distribuzioni si riducono alla scelta dell'indirizzo IP e poco altro.

Almeno, credo che il senso di un post che scritto 14 mesi fa fosse questo.

----------

## cagnaluia

non ho mai avuto questo problema...

gentoo, fu il primo linux, sul quale misi le mani per piu di 2 giorni, mi innamorai subito e da allora sto con lui. Ignoro come cominciò!

----------

